# 1W LED Maglite Solitaire



## Josh101 (Mar 13, 2013)

Well my first post on this forum was of my 1/4 Watt Solitaire mod which used a 12v A23 battery. it was a good improvement over the otherwise useless original. Now I have managed to fit a 1W LED and a driver circuit into it, and still managed to keep the AAA battery.
I used DX.com to get the driver board the aspheric lens and the LED.
$6.80 for 20 1W LED's
$2.70 for 2 1W LED driver board
$2.79 for 20 aspheric lenses 
Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures, but a friend wants me to make him one, so when I do I will take pics.
The driver board was small but not small enough, i managed to sand the edges enough for it to fit all the way.
I used a small strip of copper for the LED to sit on and to heat sink it to the body. there was no room for a reflector so I used the aspheric lens.
There is a small momentary switch in the tail cap.
The light provides a very large flood for its size. Its mainly on my key chain so it works well enough.


----------



## razer1000 (Mar 13, 2013)

finally a _useful _solitaire! those things are pathetic from the box. I can't believe maglight hasn't figured that out yet lol. Anyway, excellent build and results. :thumbsup:


----------



## appliancejunk (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, nice job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh101 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, maybe I should mail one to Maglight lol


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 13, 2013)

There is a production LED mag solitaire, isn't there? This one is nice. Good floody keychain beam! Are you taking orders?


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 13, 2013)

With the LED looking like that, I'll bet you could fit an SSC P4 in there! 

I probably have one lying around somewhere, PM me your address.


----------



## Josh101 (Mar 14, 2013)

There is an LEDSolitaire that has 37 lumens i believe, and i didn't really think of making them too sell, but its easy and i can show you exactly how i made it once i get pictures.


----------



## Xavier (Apr 26, 2013)

Do you have any other photos of how to install the mod? I have two Solitaire Maglights that would love the boost in output!


----------



## Josh101 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply, i am working on another one and will post more detailed pics when i can.


----------



## snarf420 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice mod. Any pics yet? I'm especially interested in the tail cap switch.


----------



## Josh101 (Aug 25, 2013)

I am not going to have any pics soon, but the tail cap switch for this recently failed. It was a pain and ultimately didn't work. I am looking in to a solution and will update if i find one that works.


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 26, 2013)

There is an LED solitaire out. 37 lumens, 1 hour 45 minute runtime.
$12.99 at zbattery
$15.00 CAD at mec.ca


----------

